# Harrisburg, PA 3 month old Female ~ Craigslist



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

*<span style="color: #CC0000">Here is another cute baby on Craigslist...</span>*

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/pet/1198463750.html

Date: 2009-05-31, 4:46PM EDT

Brookie is a purebred GS, she does not have papers. She is almost 3mo old. She has all of her first shots, which does NOT include a rabies shot, she was not old enough to recieve it when other shots were given, wormed. She is almost house broken. Loves kids of all ages and other animals. She is mostly crate trained. My husband leaves at 4:00am, so she does like to potty at this time in the morning. She is a wonderful little girl. I do not believe she will be a huge GS, but a nice size, she listens well, comes to her name, understands no and drop it.. she is learning to sit. We are asking $275 as a rehoming fee. She will come with a cage. It is an older wire cage that no longer has the plastic tray in the bottom. I have been throwing an old towel or comforter in the bottom of it and it works just as well. It is alittle to big for her right now, but she will not grow out of it. If you are interested in any other information please email.
* Location: Newville


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable, hope she gets a good home


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl. I hope she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Why are they "rehoming her?"


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like to know as well. 3 months old means they've only had her for about 1 month, I would assume. Very odd.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Happens all. the. time.









People think it would be fun and wonderful to have a puppy but then they get the puppy and reality sets in - feeding, housebreaking, chewing etc. and out the puppy goes again.


----------

